# Mighty Mite dealers in Canada?



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi folks,
Anyone know of any Mighty Mite dealers in Canada? I'm going to be ordering a MM neck at some point and would like to give the business to a Canuck if I can.


----------



## jb007 (Dec 6, 2006)

Not that I've ever seen. There may be a few stores carrying something they got in trade, but I've only seen them on ebay.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I've searched and searched for somebody in Canada that carries them but to no avail. There a couple places in the US that have pretty good pricing on them. Aamp's Music out of California has decent pricing on MM necks.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

blink said:


> I've searched and searched for somebody in Canada that carries them but to no avail. There a couple places in the US that have pretty good pricing on them. Aamp's Music out of California has decent pricing on MM necks.


Can i asked WHY on earth you would wont a MightMite neck?...i ordered 3 last year and returned them all. all Peices of crap. you might find a good one eventualy, but not taking any more chances. I only deal with Musikfraft. now.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

why don't you pm Marty on this site........he's usually in the luthier section.......he may be able to help and/or recommend.............


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

al3d said:


> Can i asked WHY on earth you would wont a MightMite neck?...i ordered 3 last year and returned them all. all Peices of crap. you might find a good one eventualy, but not taking any more chances. I only deal with Musikfraft. now.


I definitely would go with a Musikraft neck but I don't have the $$ budgeted into this build. I've got $100 to $120 or so budgeted for a neck.

It's the same reason I'll buy a clone over an official Fender or Gibby. With a little tweaking 300 to 400 bucks puts me where I want to be.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

blink said:


> I definitely would go with a Musikraft neck but I don't have the $$ budgeted into this build. I've got $100 to $120 or so budgeted for a neck.
> 
> It's the same reason I'll buy a clone over an official Fender or Gibby. With a little tweaking 300 to 400 bucks puts me where I want to be.


U can buy a Musickract Strat neck for 149$..and it's 4 times better then any MM realy.

check their ebay stores from time to time..you can get REALY insane stuff for dirt cheap.

this is for the standard stuff. now it's enpty, but they put more very often

http://shop.ebay.ca/merchant/jamco_custom_shop 

This one is their more high end stuff..even then, i got a 400$ tele neck for 139$.

http://stores.ebay.ca/Jamerson-Guitars_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

I'll have to keep my eye out on there. Thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You don't say what your building. I have seen a few of these guys necks and they are pretty good 

http://shop.ebay.ca/merchant/theguitarworld789


----------



## meloveguitars (Dec 18, 2008)

Before Songbird Music in Toronto closed, they carried a lot of Mighty Mite parts (I got a tele neck there, still haven't used it heh). Maybe call Spaceman Music in Ottawa since that used to be Songbird, so maybe they still carry it?

MM is definitely a good cheap way to get stuff, and the problem with Musikraft or similar things from the US is that the border clearing costs and customs and junk can be so much if they don't ship USPS, which lots of places don't. I hate that so much.


----------



## blink (Jul 29, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> You don't say what your building. I have seen a few of these guys necks and they are pretty good
> 
> http://shop.ebay.ca/merchant/theguitarworld789


I'm replacing the neck on my MIM strat. It's a rosewood board neck and I want a maple board. 

Thanks for the link btw, will check that out.


----------



## moparjohn (May 24, 2014)

I Have just recently (2 months) received a Vintage Tinted Mighty Mite Strat Replacement neck, and let me tell you, it is a Great neck, feels real good (even with a maple cap), I usually would assemble Axes for my customers, using either Allparts (rolled edges) or Warmoth. This time I had picked up a new but cheap Candy Apple Red Fender (MIM) Budweiser Strat Body, I didn't want to put money on it, I just wanted to flip it. I did flip it, and the customer still raves about it. Are they the greatest components ...NO but, they have improved, although their HOME OFFICE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT CUSTOMER service is all about. Would I recommend those necks , definitely, I have an old Tele neck with an ebony fingerboard which I purchased in the late 80's, still straight as an arrow.


----------



## moparjohn (May 24, 2014)

The two links posted above don't have Musikraft necks @149$, you must have seen the current bids that were posted, as of right one of them has one @189$ and the bidding hasn't ended yet, I have recently purchased a MM maple capped Strat neck, and let me tell you, I have nothing negative to say about it, it feel great, was able to create a super low action without fret buzz (And I Mean Low), looks great, I usually instal Allparts on my Customers Guitars, but they recently flipped price wise, I'd rather purchase a warmoth and make my own finishes!






http://stores.ebay.ca/Jamerson-Guitars_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm[/QUOTE]


----------

